# Woolite Works!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Keeping a Maltese in full coat is not for the faint-hearted..:faint::HistericalSmiley: Even though I keep Eva's belly shaved, shave down the inside of her rear legs, and yes, her "wick" is long enough..she still gets pee on her hair. No shampoo will get it out for me. I did a search and found that one of our members recommends Woolite so I tried it this morning and it came right out.:blush: I ran some warm water in the sink along with some Woolite, stuck her back legs in, and squeezed the suds through, rinsed well, and then washed her with her regular shampoo. Woolite is very harsh to the coat and skin, so I did it rather quickly and I would only use it occasionally. I am now using baby wipes when she pees, and this helps a lot, too. Some of you may already know about this, but I thought I would share for those who don't know..:wub:


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Never tried that. great idea. I used to use covered rubber band hair ties and put the fur back with them so they didnt' pee on themselves, works really good in winter or spring when it's muddy. Got that tip from a cocker forum, keping those long skirts out of mud and keeping pee off ...Kinda looked like funny little pony tails on their legs. Probably wrapping does the same thing...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info April...years ago I tried Downey for some reason, (I think it was said to be good to use against fleas, can't remember). The Woolite info sounds good. I wonder if it also works if anyone has a pup with food stains? Maybe someone will update with this info.


----------

